# Lamb pulled forequarter



## natej (May 27, 2017)

Mornin all

Its been a weekend spent out back, those are always the best ones!

Cruised on down to the butcher and picked up a lamb forequarter for $4.80/lb and trimmed it up just to get rid of the hard fat, rubbed with EVOO salt n pepper, rosemary and thyme then into the fridge overnight wrapped up. Mainly i rub the night before for convenience, id rather not have to do it at 4 or 5 am but ive also noticed the flavor infuses alot more, thanks osmosis! 

Smoking at 250 - 270 over hickory and briqs, will be done somewhere around 205













20170528_115635.jpg



__ natej
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## bluewhisper (May 27, 2017)

*making popcorn*

Yeah lamb fat seems to be the most difficult to wash off of utensils, etc. Hard stuff. Lordy I love lamb and rosemary, though. We have a really good Greek festival here in town and they have whole lambs on spits.













DSCF1234.JPG



__ bluewhisper
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## natej (May 27, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> *making popcorn*
> 
> Yeah lamb fat seems to be the most difficult to wash off of utensils, etc. Hard stuff. Lordy I love lamb and rosemary, though. We have a really good Greek festival here in town and they have whole lambs on spits.
> 
> ...



Oh wow! That looks amazing! Haha i agree lamb fat is a pain to deal with it coats your hands equally as well


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2017)

Watching this.

Lamb is really expensive here.


----------



## natej (May 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Watching this.
> 
> Lamb is really expensive here.



Yeah Al mentioned that in a post a little while back, what do you typically pay in the US? 

Sittin at 151













20170528_123854.jpg



__ natej
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2017)

Lamb chops are 8.99 a lb and a rack of ribs or a roast are 14 and up.


----------



## natej (May 27, 2017)

Oh that is quite pricey indeed.. our beef and pork is alot more expensive than the States. Here the animal is slaughtered alot earlier generally. If i want an oxen brisket at my butcher i have to order it in advance otherwise its all yearling


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2017)

Looking really good down there, bet it taste even better than it looks.


----------



## natej (May 28, 2017)

20170528_150628.jpg



__ natej
__ May 28, 2017






Just wrapped at 167


----------



## natej (May 28, 2017)

Well it turned out beautifully! Pulled at 210 was falling apart.. rested for 2 hours and pulled, all the bones slid straight out













20170528_180553.jpg



__ natej
__ May 28, 2017


















20170528_180913.jpg



__ natej
__ May 28, 2017


















20170528_181708.jpg



__ natej
__ May 28, 2017


















20170528_181713.jpg



__ natej
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## bluewhisper (May 28, 2017)

I don't understand, how did you make yourself wait two hours?

Looks great! Oh the pan drippings....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

Wow that looks incredible!

I would love to taste that!

Point to you & congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## natej (May 28, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> I don't understand, how did you make yourself wait two hours?
> 
> Looks great! Oh the pan drippings....



By telling myself and the lady its going to be worth the rest HAHA yes the foil jucies mixed back in make it AMAZING



SmokinAl said:


> Wow that looks incredible!
> 
> I would love to taste that!
> 
> ...



thankyou Sir!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2017)

Great looking finale!
That pan with all the drippings is screaming to have sammiches dipped in it.
Congrats on making the carousel.

:points1:


----------



## 73saint (May 28, 2017)

That looks incredible!!  I have got to try that!!!


----------



## ahumadora (May 28, 2017)

looks great..

I am a big fan of adding fennel as a condiment when doing goat or lamb.    Just smash up the fennel seeds a little before you rub it on.


----------



## jds87 (May 28, 2017)

Looks amazing! Need to pickup a lamb roast now!

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## natej (May 28, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Great looking finale!
> That pan with all the drippings is screaming to have sammiches dipped in it.
> Congrats on making the carousel.
> 
> :points1:



Thankyou my friend! 




73Saint said:


> That looks incredible!!  I have got to try that!!!



Its well worth it, just cook the same as you would a butt



Ahumadora said:


> looks great..
> I am a big fan of adding fennel as a condiment when doing goat or lamb.    Just smash up the fennel seeds a little before you rub it on.



Ill have to try that next time for sure, we love fennel aswell, the lady of the house makes a beautiful fennel slaw



jds87 said:


> Looks amazing! Need to pickup a lamb roast now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk



You wont regret it! For pulled use a shoulder


----------

